# cam belt pre-load spring setup



## bashman40 (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi guys needed some advise on the set up of a timing belt on a RB26 it was on the subject of the tensioner and the pre-load spring and how to place it on the rod coming block? Just wanted to make sure we got this part rite. I have searched on here but cant see any diagrams or pictures or descriptions in detail. 

Thanks in advance for your input :thumbsup:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Put it on the side of the stud that tensions the spring when you turn it anti clockwise to get to minimum adjustment, nip up the nut and put the belt on with cam timing correct paying attention to the exhaust side of the belt between the cam gear and crank.

Once your happy with cam timing from crank, anticlockwise, over both cam gears, release the nut and the tensioner bearing should firmly spin to take up the slack.

Don't rely on the spring tension being the correct pre-load though, I always adjust the belt (with clockwise pre-load on the belt) so that, with reasonable/medium force, you can twist the inlet side with your thumb and 1st finger 45 degrees.

There's a bit of a knack to it but that gives you an idea anyway,

Good luck,

Rob


----------



## bashman40 (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks for your input rob appreciate it mate its all done now. :clap:


----------



## Chris Wilson (Aug 20, 2001)

I modded my timing cover to allow easy cam belt adjustment with hardly any dismantling. It was a pain removing the damper to get the bottom cover off, plus I don't like whipping interference fit parts on and off more than necessary.


----------



## bashman40 (Feb 16, 2007)

intresting chris have you got any pictures or a description of how you done it? :thumbsup:


----------



## Chris Wilson (Aug 20, 2001)

50 mm (from memory, not critical) hole saw, and I close it off with a 50mm blanking grommet. You could use a swinging metal plate instead of a grommet. No need to remove damper to remove bottom cover...


----------



## bashman40 (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks for the picture Chris i didn’t mod my timing cover even though it seems to be a good idea. Looks pretty neat.


----------



## kannibal (Oct 1, 2010)

to be sure to understand:

is it option 1, you turn anticlockwise and you put the spring on the right side of stud
i think this is the good one, because you 'close' the spring


or option 2, you turn clockwise and come on the left side of the stud.
i found the tensioning spring mounted like that when i had remove my belt, and the belt was not tensionned at all intake side, can make 90 degree easily with the belt. like that you open the spring.
can it cause the poor acceleration?

option 1


option 2


thanks for info


----------



## Chris Wilson (Aug 20, 2001)

Top picture is correct. Some pre load on the spring, more belt wrap on crank pulley.


----------



## kannibal (Oct 1, 2010)

Chris Wilson said:


> Top picture is correct. Some pre load on the spring, more belt wrap on crank pulley.


thanks,

so my spring was not well installed.


----------

